# Any swingers?



## colwalke (Mar 21, 2014)

Hello all,

Wondering if anyone has had success swinging flies for steel, as of lately. I am originally an Oakland County native, moved to MT for the last 8 years, so unfortunately, I don't get to explore and fish the rivers day in and day out. I plan on hitting all of the "popular" streams over the holiday and am curious as to what patterns and colors may be working? Reading through some of the threads, I've seen some pretty pretentious responses from some, who apparently don't understand the purpose of a forum such as this. My hopes are that you would be kind and helpful in pointing me in the right direction, as I will gladly share information regarding Montana fishing (or UP for that matter) with anyone who asks. 

Any thoughts on this pattern? 

Last thing, any switch or spey fishermen looking for a buddy, I'd gladly head out. Hope the conditions push some fish up.

Tight lines


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

When water conditions are right it will probably draw some attention. As for me it has been a slow start. No steel yet and I've logged about 6 hours swinging A.I.'s and Grapefruit leeches on the Huron.


----------



## colwalke (Mar 21, 2014)

mfs686 said:


> When water conditions are right it will probably draw some attention. As for me it has been a slow start. No steel yet and I've logged about 6 hours swinging A.I.'s and Grapefruit leeches on the Huron.


Thanks for the info.. have you tried far down by the confluences with the Detroit River at all? There is a Jerry French pattern called the "disco sculpin" that I'm hoping will be attractive.. If all else fails, I may try swinging near Dexter... looks like some colder temps and precipitation coming this weekend. Hopefully the water doesn't close up. Never know what the weather is going to do in MI.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm not familiar with the confluences of the Detroit River.


----------



## Rokurota (May 30, 2013)

Hey Bub
I'm a regular swinger for steel, mostly on the Clinton. Been a very slow start this year for me. Couple bumps, and hooked into one that broke off early December...
Regarding that pattern in the vice... if I were a steelhead, I'd try to eat it.
Most off my fish have come on plain maribou streamers, sometimes with a little flash, but mostly plain and one color. Chartuce seems to work well.
If you'd like to see about fishing, hit my PM.

Good luck


----------



## FlyWeight (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey MT,
Move the bead back, add a rabbit fur head and you have Trevor's Sculpin. Sort of. Olive is my go to color. Don't know if the fish think it's a Goby or Sculpin but, they like it. See OPST site. For current conditions Hawkin's Outfitters, BBT and DLoop Outfitters are good sites. The water temps are just above freezing right now making it pretty tough for the swing bite. The Manistee has some good spots. Also, a bunch of happy brown trout. Bring a smaller switch (5,6wt) or single hand. Minnow patterns and very small nymphs for trout. Lastly, I think the Mio-Ausable stretch is open year round. Check the regs. There is a couple of spots you could swing your pattern for trout and make a day of it.
Good Luck!


----------

